# Baseball Playoffs



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

My beloved Tigers beat the Yankees 4-3 today to tie the series!

It will still be an uphill climb, but they actually took a game AT Yankee Stadium!!!


----------



## Garfield (Jan 29, 2006)

Baseball has playoffs? I didn't even notice. :icon_smile_big:

<Atlanta Braves fan, finally happy that we didn't make the playoffs and choke in the first round>


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm a Dodgers fan, so I'm pulling for them. The "kid" in me is hoping for a Yankees Dodgers series, because growing up those were the World Series games I remember. 

I wouldn't mind seeing a Yankees Mets series. I think the city would be a madhouse...in a good way!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Trenditional said:


> I'm a Dodgers fan, so I'm pulling for them. The "kid" in me is hoping for a Yankees Dodgers series, because growing up those were the World Series games I remember.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing a Yankees Mets series. I think the city would be a madhouse...in a good way!


Nice traffic jam at home yesterday...whoops!

My beloved Mets are in trouble with the rickety rotation.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

I don't know how many nights I spent in Shea as a kid watching the Mets with my dad. 

Yup, for 15 years I watched the mets lose 100 per year, watched the Giants go 3-13, watched the Rangers lose, watched Seton Hall get beat up by Georgetown (and probably Montclair State).

We left.

Bing - World series
Bang- Super bowl
Boom- Stanley goes to the Gahden
...Seton Hall takes Michigan to the wire in the Final 2.

So basically, the collective suckitude of the NY teams in the 70's and early 80's was more or less my fault. 

Go Mets.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> My beloved Tigers beat the Yankees 4-3 today to tie the series!
> 
> It will still be an uphill climb, but they actually took a game AT Yankee Stadium!!!


I'm pulling for the Tigers to make it to the Series. I'd love to see St. Louis vs. Detroit. Best of luck!
*GO CARDS!!*


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Chuck Franke said:


> So basically, the collective suckitude of the NY teams in the 70's and early 80's was more or less my fault.
> 
> Go Mets.


In 1986, I lived in Boston with a college pal and three Tufts dental students.

[Note to young men just getting started in life: Do not live with dental students if you can avoid it, and if you must share housing with them, do not allow them to practice on your own personal mouth.]

Three of us were Mets fans. We got some games on cable, but most of the time we had to huddle around an AM radio to get the games from WHN, a country station with about 5,000 watts and an antenna in an airshaft in Alphabet City.

It became apparent that whenever Ron Darling pitched and I listened or watched, he lost, so I was banned from any Mets activity on those days.

Yesterday I wore my and an orange and blue watchband and they won.

Today I wore a blue and orange Brooks knit tie and the same watchband and they're winning.

Does this equation fall apart in Los Angeles?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> In 1986, I lived in Boston with a college pal and three Tufts dental students.
> 
> [Note to young men just getting started in life: Do not live with dental students if you can avoid it, and if you must share housing with them, do not allow them to practice on your own personal mouth.]
> 
> ...


Mets win. Looks like your tie and watchband did the trick. Glavine looked good tonight. Make sure you don't wear them when the Cards come to town ok? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

"I'm pulling for the Tigers to make it to the Series. I'd love to see St. Louis vs. Detroit. Best of luck!"

Just like in 1968!!! (Of course, we older folks from Michigan remember what happened then!!)

The Yankees are so powerful, I don't know if the Tigers pitching staff (and it is a good pitching staff) can hold them for the two more (out of three) times necessary to stop them. Comerica Park's huge outfield might negate some of the Yankees power. I'm hopeful, but will stop short of any courageous predictions.

Patrick, aren't the Mets up 2-0 now?


----------



## Newton (Oct 6, 2006)

It's meaningless without Boston there.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> "I'm pulling for the Tigers to make it to the Series. I'd love to see St. Louis vs. Detroit. Best of luck!"
> 
> Just like in 1968!!! (Of course, we older folks from Michigan remember what happened then!!)
> 
> ...


I have a friend from Detroit, and his father has often ribbed me about Lolich and the Tigers, and Lou Brock being tagged out by Freehan. 
Great win yesterday! Wow, Verlander and Zumaya pitching 100 mph+....Zumaya hit 103 quite a few times. That ball must whistle coming in! Keep it up Tigers, beat those Yanks!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Zumaya is incredibly talented. So is Verlander. I recall any number of 102 mph pitches, but the 103 was really good. I don't know if he can throw faster than that.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Zumaya is incredibly talented. So is Verlander. I recall any number of 102 mph pitches, but the 103 was really good. I don't know if he can throw faster than that.


I don't know if anyone else can throw _that _fast. 103mph is almost unheard of.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Laxplayer said:


> I don't know if anyone else can throw _that _fast. 103mph is almost unheard of.


(to the tune of "That's Amore")

"When the pitch is so fast that the ball breaks the bat that's Zumaya"


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

An official AA rimshot for Patrick!!!

(I can't believe I had to write in a thread once that Patrick is not humorless!!)

Go Tigers. 

I just hope Kenny Rogers can hold them off tonight. (Not the "Lucille" singer, this guy is the wisened veteran of the Tigers pitching staff.) However, that Yankees lineup can erupt at any time. I wonder if any other batting order has ever had the third place finisher in the batting race (R. Cano, .342) batting NINTH.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> An official AA rimshot for Patrick!!!
> 
> (I can't believe I had to write in a thread once that Patrick is not humorless!!)
> 
> ...


He did more than hold them off, he shut them down. One helluva game by Rogers. I sure miss Polanco too..he was a fan favorite in St. Louis.
GO REDBIRDS!!


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Without the Sox in I am rooting for Detroit.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Detroit looked sharp. The misery around here will be intense if the Yankees flounder again.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It was a wonderful game to watch. Rogers disproved all the "choker" crap. 

Bonderman will pitch tonight. During the middle of the season, for about two months, he was one of the best pitchers in the game. We'll see what happens tonight.

The Yankees will certainly be motivated to do better after what happened last night!


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> It was a wonderful game to watch. Rogers disproved all the "choker" crap.
> 
> Bonderman will pitch tonight. During the middle of the season, for about two months, he was one of the best pitchers in the game. We'll see what happens tonight.
> 
> The Yankees will certainly be motivated to do better after what happened last night!


Everyone should be pulling for the Tigers, if for no other reason than a Tiger victory will likely provoke an epic Steinbrenner meltdown. Losing in the first round to a team that is only a couple of seasons removed from 119 losses would have to be the last straw for old George, the final humiliation. Sure, George has been more tranquil in recent years, but another divisional pratfall might inspire an explosion in the old style, a purple-faced, spitting rage during which he might release his entire team. One can only hope.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

So far, so good for the Mets. Looks like a lot is depending on their bullpen with all those starting pitcher injuries,


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh blessed schadenfreude! I am surrounded by Yankee fans, who are, pound for pound, the most obnoxious group in Christendom, and they are in a state of complete disarray.

I could hear it from the bucket of blood across the street. (The door is open in all weather to allow the mooks to smoke and still not miss a single precious moment of the action in the South Main Cafe, Torrington, Conn.)

"Aww, dey suck. Dey effin' suck. Dey are the suckiest dat evuh effin' sucked..."

The radio team of John Sterling and Susan Waldman couldn't jump off the bandwagon fast enough. As I was driving along during the middle innings, with Detroit up 6-0, these two front-running bandwagon-hopping name-dropping jock sniffers were absolutely burying the Bombers.

It was disgraceful all the way around, and I intend to enjoy every blessed moment.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> The radio team of John Sterling and Susan Waldman


Suzyn.

Typical Mets fan.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

crs said:


> Suzyn.
> 
> Typical Mets fan.


Only the Yankees would have someone called "Suzyn" around. There's probably a "Gwladys" in personnel.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Go Tigers!!!

The As will be much more difficult to beat because of their pitching.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Patrick,

Looks like our teams will be facing off against each other this week. It should be a good series. Are you going to any games? I have tickets to game 5.

*Let's go Redbirds!*


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Alas, all my sources either got shut out or are busy getting second mortgages. Upper deck tix are going for $850 on Stub Hub. I thought scalping was illegal. Hell, that's decapitation.

Interesting factoid - against the Dodgers the Mets split the innings evenly (13 1/2 each) between starters and bullpen...which is where your guys maybe don't match up so well.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Alas, all my sources either got shut out or are busy getting second mortgages. Upper deck tix are going for $850 on Stub Hub. I thought scalping was illegal. Hell, that's decapitation.
> 
> Interesting factoid - against the Dodgers the Mets split the innings evenly (13 1/2 each) between starters and bullpen...which is where your guys maybe don't match up so well.


$850? Ouch. Upper deck tickets have been around $400 here. I was one of the lucky ones to get through online the day tickets went on sale, so I bought mine at face value. It's odd that the city has plain clothes officers arresting ticket scalpers outside of the stadium, but it seems to be perfectly legal to scalp them online. Seems to be a double standard, at least you can haggle with the guys outside.

The Cards pitching has been inconsistent to say the least, but they looked good in San Diego. I'm sure you will see some fans in St. Louis wearing a resurrected "Mets are Pond Scum" shirt, or the phrase written on a sign in the outfield. The saying comes from fan disappointment over the loss of Keith Hernandez and hasn't been seen in a long time, but I am betting it will make a reappearance.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Sigh.

I need to work late tonight because of a last minute project (I will be out for continuing ed for 2 days.). I may miss most of the game. (I have not had time to do my walking today, yet.)


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Looks like a Tigers year!*

I'm just peeking in. Our Houston Astros were gone a while back.

I hadn't even thought of it, but I just gave it a thought, and I think it will be a Tiger year.

That would be really good for baseball and Detroit. Who in the world thought Detroit would win at the beginning of this season.

Go Detroit!!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, we got one last night.

It was 1-1, the last time I checked.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...looks like the end of the road for my A's...but...you still gotta give them credit, they made it this far with one of baseball's lower payrolls, and no one "star"...kind of neat to see what teamwork can do...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The Tigers are a similar team to the As. They signed Rogers, I Rod, Ordonez and Todd Jones, but except for I Rod, the Yankees would not have considered any of them.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Piling on*

Q: Hey, why did A-Rod cross the road?

A: To return to the dugout after hitting into a double play.

The play of last night's NL game was Beltran doubling up Pujols. Last year that ball would have dropped in front of Beltram, who had trouble adjusting to the vast expanse of the Shea outfield and played absurdly deep.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Q: Hey, why did A-Rod cross the road?
> 
> A: To return to the dugout after hitting into a double play.
> 
> The play of last night's NL game was Beltran doubling up Pujols. Last year that ball would have dropped in front of Beltram, who had trouble adjusting to the vast expanse of the Shea outfield and played absurdly deep.


I think Glavine was the player of the game; he just pitched an excellent game. Weaver pitched surprisingly well, he just had that one bad pitch...it's too bad the Cards bats were silent. Carp needs to get us a win tonight so I can go to game 5.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

One more and the Tigers are in it. I see St. Louis tied things up, too.

It would be interesting if St. Louis and Detroit were in the World Series again. I remember 1968 well. On our family vacation, we visited some friends from St. Louis. 

Also, my parents' radio was really good and on any night with decent weather, we could listen to the Cardinal game. Harry Carey was the Cardinals' radio announcer then and he was great!! It was really enjoyable to listen to the Cardinal's games. (Detroit's Ernie Harwell was really good, too, of course.) 

I ended up knowing almost as much about the St. Louis Cardinal lineup as I did about the Tigers. It was cool when these two teams (who clearly were the best in their leagues that year) met in the World Series. This was the last year when there were no divisions and each league just sent its champion to the World Series.

It was an exciting Series. Our seventh grade teacher was from Missouri and was a Cardinals fan. He brought a TV to class, and we watched the start of each game at school. (We then rushed home to watch the rest of the game.)

It was a great series and Detroit won it, 4 games to 3. Since Detroit had never been in the World Series in my lifetime, it was a really exhuberant time!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> One more and the Tigers are in it. I see St. Louis tied things up, too.
> 
> It would be interesting if St. Louis and Detroit were in the World Series again. I remember 1968 well. On our family vacation, we visited some friends from St. Louis.
> 
> ...


The Tigers are playing great. I have enjoyed watching them play this year. Taguchi won us the game last night, so the Redbirds are coming home. Here's to a St. Louis-Detroit rematch!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Tigers are in. Now the Mets need to do their part, and it'll be a slam-bam Series.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

Detroit has too much pitching. The Mets-Cards winner is toast.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

crs said:


> Detroit has too much pitching. The Mets-Cards winner is toast.


You think? Ask Billy Wagner about the Cards bats.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Not always, but usually good pitching will beat good hitting.

However, St. Louis has Suppan and Carpenter who are both good (or excellent in Carpenter's case) pitchers. If they can get each of them 2 starts, it could be interesting for Detroit.

The Tigers pitching has been dependably great most of the year. (Except September)


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mets fans,

Will Tom Glavine continue to be Tom Terrific? I think we have a shot tonight but Pujols is due for a huge game. I am not sure how we will win this series and how we can beat the Tigers given our pitching woes but perhaps Willie Randolph has some bubble gum and and bailing wire to patch things together for another week and a half. 

Lets go Mets!

Karl


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's down to the best two of three in the National League. For sentimental reasons, it would be cool if the Cardinals won, but I think that because of the injuries to Pedro Martinez and El Duque, the Mets would be easier to beat.

I guess the Cardinals and Mets will decide this for us.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AFter last night's game the entire Mets fortune rests on the skinny and erratic shoulders of Oliver Perez. The Tigers must be enjoying this.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Tiger fans would probably enjoy it more if the Met's won.

Last night the announcers were speculating that Darren Oliver might start.

Is that still a possibility?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I heard the same thing about Oliver. The announcers were even saying that Glavine would be good for 30 or so pitches. It should be a good game, I'm just hoping Suppan can give us one more win! *GO CARDS!*


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

For sentimental reasons, it would be fun to see the Cards, but Suppan and Carpenter could shut down my Tiger hitters. I don't see any pitcher on the Mets that is as good as those two. 

Edit: I mean currently healthy pitchers. Obviously, Pedro Martinez would be in their league.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Congratulations St. Louis. Now lose.*

Gents,

I have hated the Cardinals since 1985 when Tom Herr, Jack Clark and company dashed the Mets pennant hopes on the last weekend of the season. I hate the Cardinals even more tonight.

But congratulations are in order to the Cardinals and their fans as it was a well played and exciting NLCS. Now go get swept by the Tigers!

Karl


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Ouch. Aaron Heilman, the guy who did whatever was asked of him, got his chain yanked by management, continued to work hard and had a great second half - _he's_ the goat, instead of the over-priced closer the manager was afraid to put in.

Still - if you had told me in April or May we'd be playing for the pennant in mid-October I would have laughed.

Now -Can the gag-prone Cards do anything against the wunderkinds in Detroit? My guess is no. Detroit, 4-1.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Patrick,

Is your Mr. Met lapel pin quietly sobbing?

Karl


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Now -Can the gag-prone Cards do anything against the wunderkinds in Detroit? My guess is no. Detroit, 4-1.


I'm afraid you are probably right, but ...

"Go Cards!" =)


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Obviously, I hope you are right.

However, the Tigers do not have anyone who hits as well as either Beltran or DelGado (or Albert Pujols, but every team is in THAT boat). Carpenter and Suppan can probably keep the Tigers hitters under control.

I realize the Tigers should probably be favored, but I'm not going too far out on a limb.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Let's see, so the Redbirds were supposed to lose to the Astros, the Padres, and the Mets. Now they are in the World Series. Not too bad for a team that won only 83 games in the regular season, and was not supposed to be here. Congrats Detroit, no one thought you would make the World Series either. 
Also, so much for the NL Central being weak. This is the third straight year a Central team has gone to the WS. *GO CARDS!*


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Laxplayer,

Its always an advantage to be underestimated. I have to attend a wedding in St. Louis next weekend, too bad I will miss the Cards at home. Go Tigers!

Karl


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Shades of '68. Perhaps Lolich and Gibson can toss a joint ceremonial first pitch.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Laxplayer,
> 
> Its always an advantage to be underestimated. I have to attend a wedding in St. Louis next weekend, too bad I will miss the Cards at home. Go Tigers!
> 
> Karl


It has seemed to help so far, but can there be two underdogs? Detroit wasn't supposed to make it either. (at least the talking heads on ESPN didn't think they would) Either way, it should be a great Series, and I am happy the Cards are playing the Tigers.

BTW, where is the wedding in St. Louis, if you don't mind my asking?

Lushington,

Now that would be a great beginning to a great Series.


----------



## Lushington (Jul 12, 2006)

Laxplayer said:


> Lushington,
> 
> Now that would be a great beginning to a great Series.


Perhaps; although Mickey might now weigh 400 lbs, and Gibby might brush back the MC. And for the sporting set, perhaps Fox can track down Denny McClain and ask him for tips on how one should wager?


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Laxplayer,

I am not sure exactly where the wedding is being held. A girl I dated in high school and have remaind good friends with since is getting hitched so it will be fun. I think that the rehearsal dinner is being held at some Hall of Fame near the Cards ballpark. I am not sure really, I haven't looked at the invitation since RSVPing and buying my plane ticket and making hotel reservations - truth be told I might have to ask the bride to be to e-mail the exact address again. Nothing like stressing out a bride to be even more the week before her wedding!

Karl


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Laxplayer,
> 
> I am not sure exactly where the wedding is being held. A girl I dated in high school and have remaind good friends with since is getting hitched so it will be fun. I think that the rehearsal dinner is being held at some Hall of Fame near the Cards ballpark. I am not sure really, I haven't looked at the invitation since RSVPing and buying my plane ticket and making hotel reservations - truth be told I might have to ask the bride to be to e-mail the exact address again. Nothing like stressing out a bride to be even more the week before her wedding!
> 
> Karl


The Bowling Hall of Fame? It is right next to Busch, well the old Busch, now it is a little further away. I have never heard of a wedding reception there, but they do host parties it seems.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Laxplayer,

Yes thats it.The reception is somwhere else but the rehearsal dinner is at the Bowling Hall of Fame. I, too, was skeptical, but my friend, a sometimes cynical New Yorker and sophisticated Barnard alumna has assurred me that the place is up to snuff - though her selction of a Holiday Inn as the official wedding hotel is not!

Karl


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl, 

Ok, well that makes more sense. I have been to the museum, and was unsure of how well a wedding reception would go over there. It is a pretty cool place; I'm sure you will have a good time. Enjoy your stay in St. Louis.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Laxplayer 1 Forsberg 0

Maybe the Tigers can come back. Good pitching WILL shut down the Tigers hitting, though. 

At least they made it this far.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Looks like we're even now. Great series though huh? I thought the Cards were gonna tie it up in the 9th. btw, my wife, brother and I were all talking about how nice the Detroit fans seem. Both teams and fans seem to have alot of respect for each other. 

Looking forward to the Cards coming home,

LAX


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It will be interesting. Suppan and Carpenter have the ability to shut down Detroit's hitting. Robertson and Bonderman are also good enough to shut down the Cardinals (well, maybe not Pujols.)

At least my beloved Tigers won't be swept.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

All of Michigan salutes Mr. Carpenter and mourns the Tigers' loss.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*The Ecks Factor*

#9 on the list of why the Cards will win the world series. Thought it 
was kind of funny.

9. The Ecks factor
David Eckstein is a gnat that will not stop bothering you. When he gets 
two strikes, the fun is just beginning. Eckstein will have at least one 
double-digit pitch at-bat that will end with him on base and a Tiger 
pitcher demoralized. And won't it be nice to know for sure that at least 
one player on the World Champions is not allegedly on Human Growth Hormone?

I know he hasn't had great batting in the series as a whole, but last night he had 2 hits and a BB.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Eckstein is a great player. I do like the Tigers' second baseman and shortstop better, but the Cards did well to sign Eckstein.

Eckstein has more talent than what he is given credit for and gives every ounce of what he has to the cause. All he wants to do is win and he does not care if he has to do something that will lower his batting average, etc.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Eckstein is one of the toughest outs in baseball. It amazes me how he can always seem to make contact with the ball. 

Doesn't look like the game will be played tonight....it is raining now, and it is supposed to pour tonight. 

Forsberg, what are your thoughts on the Kenny Rogers thing? Personally, I think LaRussa handled it pretty well....wash your hands and play ball. ESPN and FOX just don't seem to want to leave it alone. They are kidding themselves if they think most pitchers don't use some sort of grip enhancement. 
I wouldn't want to see the Cards win that way, I'm glad LaRussa acted the way he did. Rogers sure shut us down though, I hope we don't see him again!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

He's been a good but not great pitcher for a long time. 

Rogers has had moments of greatness before, though. He pitched a perfect game once.

It's hard to imagine that the substance really wasn't pine tar.

However, they let him go on with the game. (Even after he washed his hands he could have been doing something less obvious.)

It's hard to know what really happened. Rogers has been incredibly hot since the season ended. (Although, it seems that if he was cheating, he would have done so in the last game of the regular season, when he lost to the Royals in relief and forced the Tigers down into the Wild Card status.)


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

If I may comment on the Rogers issue...

At first, I was upset with La Russa for not going out and pushing the issue hard. I wanted Rogers thrown out of the game. I'll admit that my feelings were largely from my rather strong dis-like for Rogers from a few years ago when he made such an ass of himself (more than once), with little or no remorse. His blatant flaunting of the rules in the WS, no less, again raises my ire towards him.

However, after some thought, I now am glad that LaRussa handled it the way he did. I would hate to see the WS forever tainted/memorialized as the one when the pitcher was ejected for cheating. It's unfortunate that Rogers' similar cheating (documented in photographs) in the earlier playoffs was not similarly challenged.

If I can get over my ill feelings for Rogers, maybe I can go back to my initial pan to root for the Tigers, one of the few AL clubs that I would ever root for over (almost) and NL club.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Rain, rain go away.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, now the Cards can pitch Weaver instead of Reyes on proper rest in game 5 if they want to. However, if they want Suppan in games 4 and 7, he would have to pitch well with just 2 days rest.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The rain has gone away for now, so hopefully they can finish this game tonight. 
*Lets's Go Cards!*


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*MVP*

A team with only 83 regular seasons wins cannot make it in the World Series.

LaRussa should take Eckstein out of the lineup after Game 2, because he is too banged up to play well.

I love it when the jack*ss commentators are shown to be as incompetent as ordinary people at picking a winner.

My wife looked at me after the game and said "Dave will celebrate by adding chocolate to his glass of milk. Getting all wild and crazy."

My ramblings may be a little incoherent, but I had to have a second martinin to get through the 8th inning.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

So much for the "National League is weak" theory. The "weakest" of the four NL teams in the playoffs stomps the American League entry four games to one.

Also the "Detroit has way too much pitching" theory (mine).

And as I write it is about 30 degrees and falling; it was chilly in St. Louis and it would have been awful back in Detroit. A seven-game series with another rainout could have taken us to November. Enough, please.

Either shorten the regular season by eight or ten games; make the first round best of three, second best of five, and then the Series; or hey, I know, let's set it up so even more teams make the playoffs so we can have months and months of exciting playoff action - "Let the Truth Be Told"; "Win or Go Home" - and baseball almost year-round, just like hockey and basketball.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations to Laxplayer and the other St. Louis fans on the Cardinal Victory!

I was in Chicago for the event and watched game 5 from my hotel room.

The Tigers' pitching held up well, but the hitting and the pitchers' fielding were sub par. (At times the pitchers' fielding was sub-little-league.)

The Tigers gave their fans all over Michigan a fun ride this year. Maybe next year will be just a bit kinder, but we will still treasure our memories from this year. Only 3 years ago they lost 119 games.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Congratulations to Laxplayer and the other St. Louis fans on the Cardinal Victory!
> 
> I was in Chicago for the event and watched game 5 from my hotel room.
> 
> ...


Thank you Forsberg. The Tigers have nothing to hang their heads about; they had a great year. The Cards were swept two years ago, and now they have made up for it. I have no doubt that the Tigers will be back in the running. Leyland just needs to calm down those pitchers. I enjoyed watching them play this season. Detroit has some very classy baseball fans. I just loved seeing a Midwestern Series between two historic teams.

I was watching the game at a downtown bar, and then walked over with my friends to stand outside the stadium for the 9th inning. It was an amazing scene in St. Louis that night. The paper said there were 500k people at the celebration parade. I can believe it, as it was packed! I was just a young kid when they last won, so this was my first real experience at seeing a Cards World Series win.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Laxplayer,

I was downtown last Friday night, attending a rehearsal dinner across the street from the stadium at the International Bowling Hall of Fame. In the top of the 9th the dinner party all gathered upstairs and went out to just look at the stadium - it was surreal being so close to the game, being able to see the video scoreboard, hearing the roar of the crowd and being fed the pitch by pitch count of the game by museum security guards who were watching the game on television in the lobby. When the Cards finally won, the streets erupted and paperboys began to hand out special editions of the newspaper celebrating the victory. A few of bridesmaids and myself were able to rustle up some extra Budweisers (what else to drink in St. Louis??) from the dinner and began to roam the streets of St. Louis. It was really amazing - people were insanely happy and kept coming up to our little group to high five us and occassionally kiss us (Three ladies came up and kissed me that evening, two of them were most welcome and the third, well she was a happy Cards fan so God bless her.) After roaming around for an hour we decided to head back to our hotels. After escorting some of their bridesmaids to their downtown hotel I hopped on the Metrolink as I was staying at the airport Marriott. It was a fun train ride as everybody was in a good mood and either laughing or shouting "Lets Go Cardinals." 

As a Mets fan the Cards broke my heart this year but I would not trade my experience of being in downtown St. Louis and being a small part of the celebration for anything. So Congrats St. Louis...but wait til next year!

Karl

P.S. I was really impressed with downtown St. Louis, the whole area by the ballpark is really nice.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Laxplayer,
> 
> I was downtown last Friday night, attending a rehearsal dinner across the street from the stadium at the International Bowling Hall of Fame. In the top of the 9th the dinner party all gathered upstairs and went out to just look at the stadium - it was surreal being so close to the game, being able to see the video scoreboard, hearing the roar of the crowd and being fed the pitch by pitch count of the game by museum security guards who were watching the game on television in the lobby. When the Cards finally won, the streets erupted and paperboys began to hand out special editions of the newspaper celebrating the victory. A few of bridesmaids and myself were able to rustle up some extra Budweisers *(what else to drink in St. Louis??)* from the dinner and began to roam the streets of St. Louis. It was really amazing - people were insanely happy and kept coming up to our little group to high five us and occassionally kiss us (Three ladies came up and kissed me that evening, two of them were most welcome and the third, well she was a happy Cards fan so God bless her.) After roaming around for an hour we decided to head back to our hotels. After escorting some of their bridesmaids to their downtown hotel I hopped on the Metrolink as I was staying at the airport Marriott. It was a fun train ride as everybody was in a good mood and either laughing or shouting "Lets Go Cardinals."
> 
> ...


Schlafly's is much better than Budweiser. Square One Brewery also has some good beers. I'm glad you had a good time in St. Louis. It will look much nicer once they fill in the area of the old stadium.

I was at Flannery's during the game, and then near Mike Shannon's for the celebration. I wish I had gone with some of my other friends after the game...they went to a bar outside of downtown, and several of the Cardinals came in to celebrate. Chris Duncan bought a round for them. It's funny, I actually looked over at the IBHOF when we walked over to the stadium and wondered if that was the night you were in town.

After being high-fived for about the 100th time while we walked around downtown, my brother looked over at me and said, "Boy, we sure are popular!"


----------

